# open stand vs closed stand tools?



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

What is the difference between a tool with a closed stand and one that has an open stand? I see that the closed stand tools are a little more expensive and look better (my opinion). But is there any reason to buy one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The differences vary a bit depending on the tool, but in general closed stands have better DC, and are easier to fit with a mobile base. In some cases an enclosed stand also means an enclosed motor, which is usually desirable and sometimes means a shorter drive belt, which equates to better power transfer and less vibration.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

In some cases, a closed base also adds a little weight which translates into better stability.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, in particular it is a bandsaw that I'm looking at in this case. I have a closed stand jointer, but there is a used open stand bandsaw that I'm looking at


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Open-lighter, cheaper, dust control harder.

Closed, heavier, easier for dust removal, quieter, more sturdy, more expensive.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep that about it. #2,3,5 hit it right on the head. I was going to add something really smart but those other guys said what I was going to say.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

knotscott said:


> The differences vary a bit depending on the tool, but in general closed stands have better DC, and are easier to fit with a mobile base. In some cases an enclosed stand also means an enclosed motor, which is usually desirable and sometimes means a shorter drive belt, which equates to better power transfer and less vibration.


I would think that an enclosed motor would be a negative because of heat. In the case of the short length here I do not think the reduced belt length would matter on power transfer.

I also think that the advantages of an enclosed tool turn into disadvantages if you do not have a formal dust control system. Even a formal system as simple as a shop vac hooked up and running would make enclosed good. Otherwise it would seem to me that an enclosed tool is going to make it harder to clean.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I would think that an enclosed motor would be a negative because of heat. In the case of the short length here I do not think the reduced belt length would matter on power transfer.
> 
> I also think that the advantages of an enclosed tool turn into disadvantages if you do not have a formal dust control system. Even a formal system as simple as a shop vac hooked up and running would make enclosed good. Otherwise it would seem to me that an enclosed tool is going to make it harder to clean.
> 
> George


Most motors used in an enclosure are Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled (TEFC).


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Most motors used in an enclosure are Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled (TEFC).


It is not always the case re: TEFC motors. Delta switched to less expensive drain protected motors ten years ago on almost all of their machinery. The air flow pulls dust through the motor to cool it. Also, the open stand machines are nearly always lower HP. For example Delta bandsaw open stand = 3/4HP closed stand= 1 or 1 1/2HP. look at specs closely.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a fully enclosed Jet Band saw, although the DC on it is OK at best the case has nothing to do with the dust port. The only thing down there is the motor. I would say on a band saw there isn't much need being enclosed, although my bandsaw is not on a mobile stand it does sit in an area where footprint is important, between two garage doors. I would not hesitate though to by one with an open stand though, now other tools that is a different story...........


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Most motors used in an enclosure are Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled (TEFC).


I am not familiar with the terminology. Does this mean that there is a dedicated duct bringing in outside air?

G


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Nate1778 said:


> I have a fully enclosed Jet Band saw, although the DC on it is OK at best the case has nothing to do with the dust port. The only thing down there is the motor. I would say on a band saw there isn't much need being enclosed, although my bandsaw is not on a mobile stand it does sit in an area where footprint is important, between two garage doors. I would not hesitate though to by one with an open stand though, now other tools that is a different story...........



Yeah that is my thinking too...


----------

